# Big Danny Open



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

nexy week, Jerry Valentine, Big Lou McEachern, and Tommy nd Charlie Farmer are going to Belgium to represent us in this great event. Tommy, Lou, and Jerry are also competeing in the team event. they are among the best in the world and i know that i am proud of them, and also to know them.

the best of luck, and bring back that trophy.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

*bigg danny open*

tomorrow is the day that tommy, lou and jerry, and charlie leave for belgium. next weekend is the tournament. i wish to again wish them the best.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Bill,

Actually Charlie and I fly out on Tuesday. Really looking forward to the trip.



Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck over there...


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*Go Get'em Guys !!!!!!!!*

Best of luck ! We'll have a good thought for ya !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man, best of luck.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Good luck Tommy (and the rest of the team for that matter) Give em hell!

And you mean to tell me homeland security will actually let Charlie on a plane! ! ! 


J/k good luck again.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

bring it home boys, may the wind be at your back.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll steal a phrase from John Daly..................."Grip It, And Rip It" fellas, good luck to you guys,

PD


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Godd luck to you and your teammates Tommy!


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Best of luck  Hit them hard and FAR and most importantly,.. have FUN !!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have some results are out already..
guys already blowing like 270+yards..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> i have some results are out already..
> guys already blowing like 270+yards..


Man I hope not.....

I'm still packing....lol


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

have a good trip tommy. jerry and lou been practising at jerry's place. they are probably in good shape or have sore arms. you three have a good chance, especially team. 

oeric. they measure in meters.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

correction. i made a typo. 

i HEARD. not have, the fishing this morning got to me. and im tired.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Have a safe journy and best of luck---


In my best Larry the cable guy--

"Git er Done !!"


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

270 meters aint nothing to sneeze at. But if thats what we gota beat then so be it, i think we"ve chose the right 3 to send. 
good luck guys an most of all have fun !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

dmaaero said:


> 270 meters aint nothing to sneeze at. But if thats what we gota beat then so be it, i think we"ve chose the right 3 to send.
> good luck guys an most of all have fun !!!!!!!!!!!!


the having fun part is why i'm going. leaving for the airport now.
charlie


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

My applogies charlie, i plum forgot about you going. In that case, since i stand corrected, best of luck to the 4 of you!!!! Go get em guys, have a safe trip an tell tommy i heard that there giving away a new zipplex rod to the winner, that should get him motivated (i know how much he likes his zippy"s) david


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

Some "Big Danny" reports here...
http://www.planetseafishing.com/cat...est-casting-event-on-earth-the-big-danny-ope/


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

PSF-Support said:


> Some "Big Danny" reports here...
> http://www.planetseafishing.com/cat...est-casting-event-on-earth-the-big-danny-ope/


Got the URL wrong :

http://www.planetseafishing.com/catchreports/read/casting-big-dannys-big-bash-june-27/

http://www.planetseafishing.com/big-danny/


My apologies.


----------

